# Faswall



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Builder has sent me over a plans to review a cabin panel home for exterior walls using Faswall.

I've done little research on this product,but can't put my finger on why would they want this product in my area instead of Cmu's.

First off ,Faswall block are made with woodchips and porltand.
Most of the units are 8''x 8''x 24'' interlocking drystack.

I could see the production I could get...but I'm not confident as far as securing these units as to grout hieghts, bracing, stack bonding fireproof,etc.

Has any one used and is famileur with this design?
Any reviews thanks.


----------

